# Radio Shack Pro Pulse



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wonderin g How many PPL have these or seen them 
I had a newbie get one and bring it to my track and was impressed with it. 
The car looked just like the Rc18t with a very few minor changes 
The box says it is made by Megatech which I think is AE sister company or owned by them 
What I don't like about it is that the plug is liek none other it is a narrowed Tamiya plug But I did an easy fix and got the kid up and running with an AE connector and battery 
I also don't like that it is $100 RTR and an 18t is $159 

I am hoping AE will be lowering there price but I doubt it I would be a Pro Pulse before I spent the extra $$ on an AE since it looks like all the parts are interchangable 

Give your feedback and thoughts


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I just looked on the Radio Shack web site. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?parentPage=search&summary=summary&cp=&accessories=accessories&productId=2486179&kw=pro+pulse&techSpecs=techSpecs&currentTab=summary&custRatings=custRatings&features=features&origkw=Pro+Pulse&support=support&tab=support

It's $99, with an interesting radio. Check out the user guide:

http://rsk.imageg.net/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/ProductManuals/6009001_PM_EN.pdf

the exploded view looks very similar to the RC18T. Looks like you can buy parts at Radio Shack....and they are cheaper then the Hobby store prices!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Not sure where you are looking at for prices on parts but when I looked radio shack was more on parts than Hobby shop 
They want $9.99 for shock towers and HS wants $3.99 
Arms RS wants $9.99 and HS wants 2.99 
Post a link to the parst list please

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Mega tech is not the same as thunder tiger which is the other assoc owners company.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i wonder how competative these cars are with the associated car


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

From what I seen the are the same cars and will take the same upgrades as the 18t 
The one that ran at my track was just as fast and handled just as well as one of my near stock 18t's 
Radio shack is even offering a brushless option for them but just doesn't say anything about it on the web site

Bud Thanks for the info also From the looks of the car I seen either AE has a great case for a lawsuit or they are making the parts You could strip the peices off the RS one and the AE one and lay them side by side and 90% of them are the same 
I will have to call AE and talk to them and see what tehy are saying about it


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats China for You !!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I sent AE an email and am waiting ot here back


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

If you look around on e-bay there are 2 or 3 companies from china that are producing CLONE cars based on the rc18 series.since they are based in china where u.s. patents dont apply they cant get sued..its the same deal as the nano dragon 1/16 scale buggy that Iwaver(firelap) sells in Asia, its a rip off of a mini-inferno, right down to the fact that every single option part produced for the mini-inferno will bolt right on.The radio shack cars are the same way, the minor differences between it and a rc 18 can be removed from the car as you upgrade,, a cheap alternative for those that want a rc18 to bolt on alloy upgrades.but as usuall radio shack botched it with that junk radio. They have a history of doing that, look at the xmods, just about every racer says there pretty cool little cars,,,too bad the radio looks like it came from a gumball machine!!!Oh and just to let you know I took 3rd place overall in the MARS series running a 50.00 nanodragon from china this year!!! my 50.00 car chewed up rc18's running mambas all season!!!


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

so pmr what happend??


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

still haven't heard anything from them yet 

420 I looked on ebay for the cars you ar etalking about and I can't find them 
What are they listed under 
Thanks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

promatech, do a buy search for 1/18 . They will show up as "railing buggy" there are 2 versions for sale a truck version and a buggy version. The buggy version has a body that looks like a stock mini inferno body.let me check and make sure what the sellers name is and I will get back to you.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The sellers name is Halley Rus, with a store of the same name, the buggy is selling for 72.99 buy it now + 32.00 s+h. the radio looks like its a little nicer than the radio shack one. the body looks like a mini inferno, but you can see in the chassis pics that it is totally a rc18 ripoff right down to the squiggle battery strap, and the V looking servo clamp.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

That still cost more than I can get them from Radio Shack 
I got a deal right now I can get them for $89 instead of the $99 
I will check it out though on ebay 
Kind of sucks that they rip off other companies like that though 

Thanks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah but man I wouldnt be caught dead holding a radio that gay lookin!!! That definitly gets the butt ugly design award!! Contact the seller on those other ones,I bet they would cut a deal on quantity.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

*http://cgi.ebay.com/RC-1-18-MICRO-RA...QQcmdZViewItem* 18t clone

18b/mini inferno clone: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4WD-Electric-Remote-Control-Mini-Racing-Buggy-RC_W0QQitemZ170057518905QQihZ007QQcategoryZ19168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yep those are the ones I was talking about, even looks like the 18t esc in there with a different sticker!!!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

its a plain and simple steal from the AE design. then again.... copying is a form of flattery right? everyone copies something they think is "superior" ? hehe.

oh my .. it is another copy of a copy ..

or someones got an oem version, and you can slap your name on it. you know them places in taiwan/china, you can get mass replicas ;-) i saw an episode of globe trekker and they mass produce copycats on almost every product. gotta love it ;-)










just look up 1/18 rc and you'll find it


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

general pedestr said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/RC-1-18-MICRO-RA...QQcmdZViewItem* 18t clone
> 
> 18b/mini inferno clone: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4WD-Electric-Remote-Control-Mini-Racing-Buggy-RC_W0QQitemZ170057518905QQihZ007QQcategoryZ19168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 30 dollar shipping and handling? wowzer.. no way.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Forget to post 
I did get a reply back from AE they aren't making the Pro pulse


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anyone read the reviews on radio shack's web site on the pro pulse? LOL :tongue:


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't own a propulse, but I do have an rc18t. A lot of parts are exchangable, but its not a clone. The steering is totally different (and better on the propulse) and the PP comes with fm gear stock. I hear the biggest weak point is the bumper (to be fair I had to get the RPM bumper for my rc18t). At $90... I'd be interested if I didn't already have an rc18t. I'd still be interested in swapping to the PP chassis if only to take advantage of an improved steering mechanism!


----------



## Duaneco99 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pro Pulse*

I was looking for a quick RC car to kinda get myself started in the hobby. When I bought the Pro Pulse buggy car, I was just looking for something cheap to play with. I was surprised at the power and the handling. I have done much research, but don't know much about electric RC cars. They say they will have upgrades for the cars soon available at the propulse website, but its been about 4 months now and the only thing available so far is the car and the battery. I like the car except for:I have already had to tear it down to clean out the gearing; one shock blew out, and the front shock tower has broken twice. If it hits a car tire, the bumper is set so low that the shock tower takes all the contact. Do you think I could purchase upgrades from AE to fit this car?


----------

